# Reference/Manuals/codes for AM/Water Resources PM



## june (Sep 13, 2011)

I am planning to take the Water resources PM for Civil PE. I have the CERM 11th edition, a few 6-minute solutions books, some water treatment/hydraluics text books, green book (from a friend).

Can someone please let me know if there are any other codes/reference books I would need for the AM and PM section. The codes are way too expensive and dont want to buy them if I dont need them. Does water resources PM need any codes/manuals?


----------



## dmparri3 (Sep 13, 2011)

june said:


> I am planning to take the Water resources PM for Civil PE. I have the CERM 11th edition, a few 6-minute solutions books, some water treatment/hydraluics text books, green book (from a friend).
> Can someone please let me know if there are any other codes/reference books I would need for the AM and PM section. The codes are way too expensive and dont want to buy them if I dont need them. Does water resources PM need any codes/manuals?


"Wastewater Engineering Treatment and Reuse", 4th edition by Metcalf and Eddy.

"Handbook of Hydraulics", 7th edition by Brater, King, Lindell, and Wei.

These and the CERM are all I used for the PM and I passed, but it could vary for each exam.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Sep 14, 2011)

Two of my coworkers tell me they looked into no other book but the CERM on exam day, both took WR/ENV and passed first attempt.


----------



## june (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Can you please tell me what references I need to take for AM section? Do I need any codes? I only have the ASHTO green book. Do I need something for structural AM?


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 21, 2011)

june said:


> Thank you for the reply. Can you please tell me what references I need to take for AM section? Do I need any codes? I only have the ASHTO green book. Do I need something for structural AM?



While I have never read anything official, it is my strong suspicion that no special codes/standards are needed for the AM. I don't think it would be fair for NCEES to expect everyone to buy multiple codes for all 5 subjects. It is, however, reasonable for them to expect you to buy the appropriate codes/stds for your depth topic. The CERM should be fine for the morning (I don't think you'll even need your AASHTO). In fact, with Water as your depth topic, you may not need much more than the CERM in the afternoon. Good luck.


----------

